# Mission Impossible is Nothing



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been keeping this journal in the IM comp section, but I'm feeling so lonely there these days since I seem to be almost the only one keeping a journal there  So, I'm starting this one here, since I just started a new mission  I'm going to copy and paste my first three days of this mission in here 

Hold on to your seats, Jenny is improving


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay. I need some guidelines   I've been doing this "eating healthy without a plan" thing for a little over a week and it's not always working  Tonight I'm eating chocolate easter eggs  So, here it goes :

Diet guidelines
- 170-210g protein
- 60-150g carbs
- 30-55g fat

Avoid: almonds, sunflower seeds, bread

Log on Fitday and get macros.
On workout (weights) days more carbs
Morning cardio at least 5 mornings a week. Evening cardio when I feel like it. Push/pull weight sessions, 4-6 times a week. 
I'm still working on my emotional eating a little. I've been improving so much, but I'm going to keep on working on it. One thing I've felt helping is doing relaxation exercises when I'm feeling stressed out and want to turn to food. To take a deep breath and ask myself "Hey Jen, what are you doing now? Why?". I'm going to keep working on that  Dr Phils books are really helping me, I think I may be his biggest fan  

I think I need to do some tanning, cause it makes me motivated and feel good about myself..  But I don't want to be all wrinkly and nasty 

Okay, a few more chocolate eggs tonight maybe  Tomorrow it's time to start working on bathing suit season 

I'm ready


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Okay, here it goes, day one of mission "Impossible is nothing"  That's what I call this  This is not about willpower, it's not about restriction, it is about living life like I want to live it. There are 53 days left of this online competition. I don't see it as a real competition, but it's a good time line for me to do this. I have decided to take these 53 days and make the very best of them. There will be no cheats, not because I don't think I'd earn them. A cheat once every other week wouldn't hurt me bodywise, but it hurts my mind and spirit. I don't need cheats, I really don't and it is a relief to know that I wont cheat for 53 days. I have a plan and it is not just about what to eat and how to work out, in fact that's a very little part of it. In my plan I've outlined what usually brings me down, what makes me eat bad and sometimes binge. After that I've written things I can do when this happens, behavioural changes 
I will treat myself every ten days when I've had a set of 10 successful days. I'm not saying if, I'm saying when  These treats won't have anything to do with food, it's things that I like to do. Taking care of myself and doing things that I enjoy, maybe getting a massage or a haircut. 
I have an inner peace today and a feeling of calm, which is something I want everyday. That will take some practise and I still have so much to learn. But I'm on my way and I feel strong and powerful, in a very peaceful type of way.

Life is beautiful


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Thursday April 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
2 tbsp apple sauce

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup b rice
veggies
2 tbsp lf sc

Meal 3:
1 dl whey

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey 
6 fish oil

Okay, so I haven't eaten enough today. I wasn't very hungry today, much due to chocolate yesterday I'm sure. With all the workouts I did today I really should have eaten more. I was considering staying up really late and get more meals in, but I'm so friggin tired that it's not going to happen.. I'm having a shake before and bumped the fish oil up to 6 tabs, but that didn't do much for the total intake.. Oh well, I'll eat more tomorrow! Here are the totals:
1428 cals
186g protein 54%
79g carbs 23%
35g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG rows: 3x8
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x12
- DL: 3x12-15
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x12-15
- Hip raises: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 40 min spinning
Today I ordered a yoga dvd and some inspirational books! I'm excited and hope they'll be here soon


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Friday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Meal 2: 
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup b rice
veggies
8 cashews (my mom gave me cashews in my easter egg instead of candy cause I didn't want any  )
1 TBSP Lf sc

Meal 4:
7 whites
1 grapefruit
1 tbsp sf apple sauce

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 6: 
4 oz lean beef

Totals:
1604 cals
203g protein 52%
82g carbs 21%
47g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weight: Push
- Bench press: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Leg extensions: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Biking to the gym and home
- 20 mins on stepper


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

I did so freaking awesome tonight  I went to a party and had a wonderful time  My friends were having pizza, I was watching them and talking and laughing. They started drinking, I had a diet coke. We played a drinking game, they had booze and I had water and a protein shake  Haha, well I did really well and it wasn't hard at all. The only thing that was hard was them saying I was boring cause I didn't drink, and I swear the guys did everything to try to get me to drink  I didn't though, cause I just didn't want to


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you so much guys  It really was a big deal to me, cause I've never been that relaxed at a party. The food didn't have any power over me what so ever. It was a really empowering feeling and it just proved that I can do this  I have another party tonight and I'm going to use the same strategies. They're having dinner there, but I've decided to eat with my family and show up an hour later. It will help me eat healthy and I value the time with my family so much, especially now when I know I'll be gone for a year.
I feel so at peace  Yesterday I had a bit of struggles with some things from my past, but I've made peace with it and feel all good again.
The food thing has never felt like this before, I'm doing my own thing and I'm not focusing on food much at all these days. The focus is off diet and training, the focus is on enjoying life, which incorporates a good diet and lots of workouts. A big thing for me right now is that I've said "53 days without any cheating", because then I won't say to myself "Ah well, I might as well make today I cheat day" when I've had say an extra fruit that I didn't plan to have. It's really liberating, even though it sounds hard to believe. This is a detox and a life enjoyment plan, not a restricted and willpower based plan.
Man, I'm starting to sound like a friggin guru  I'm still the same Jen  Just a more happy Jen  I'm feeling very spiritual these days, but in my own sort of way, not in a religion based way.
Life is so wonderful  I had a downfall emotionally yesterday and was a bit cold towards Justin in the beginning of the day and the day before that. It just all seemed too good to be true and I started questioning things, it just couldn't be that good!! But it is  I'm learning to allow myself to be happy, which is a bit difficult sometimes, cause I've never really allowed myself before. But I'm getting closer each day and I just feel like the whole world is open for me to enjoy. And it is, it really is 

Justin, I love you and I love the life we're creating for ourselves. It makes me tear up, cause it's so wonderful. I love you


----------



## sara (Apr 10, 2004)

Welcome Jenny! we still read you'r comp journal


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Saturday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 orange

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
6 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
2 tbsp lf sc

Dessert:
1/2 cup berries
2 tbsp wipped cream
(my family was having tons of ice cream)

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1508 cals
186 g protein51%
66g carbs 18%
50g fat 31%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: ON  
- AM: 45 min spinning. It was so much fun today and I really enjoyed it 
- Cleaning like crazy  

Really good diet day with lots of temptations.. A LOT of them  I was at a party with a HUGE candy dish right in front of me, along with two huge bowl of potatoe chips. Was I tempted? Not really  I had my water and was completely satisfied with that


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Welcome Jenny! we still read you'r comp journal



Oh you do  Well thanks Sara  I'm going to keep this one though, it feels better being here with the gang  And this is a new time in my life, so it feels good starting a new journal for it. I hope you're having a wonderful Easter


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks hon! I sure hope to have a wonderful easter tomorrow.. well it's already tomorrow here 12:13 am 

I'm so proud of you that you don't want any drinks


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

hey jenny! im so glad u came over here. I usually forget to go in the online competition section!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Greek, good to see you  Haha, I know, I felt all lonely in there


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

Sunday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey

Meal 3:
6 oz salmon
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
1 apple
veggies

Meal 5:
3 oz salmon
3 whites
(yes, left overs  )
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1631 cals
205g protein 52%
102g carbs 26%
37g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- CG rows: 3x8
- CG pulldowns: 3x8
- Smith lunges: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x10
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Cable X curls: 3x8
- Plank holds: 3x
- Back extensions: 3x10 

*Cardio:
- AM: 30 min interval program on stationary 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Eggs (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey baby!  Nice journal   I'm looking forward to reading it lots   Have a great Easter Honey!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Morning Jenny!!!  I can see why you were a lil lonesome over in that section!!! I wont repost everything I did about those posts ^!  

your doing AWESOME!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> 
> 
> your doing AWESOME!!!! :bounce:


Jenny always does awesome. 

Happy Easter Jenny


----------



## Cate (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Jenny .....can't wait to follow your journal! The 53 days is a great challange! I'm officially at 61 days so we can challange together!

I may have to check out those Dr Phil books


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

I've always went to the "comp" part to especially to read your journal! Just kept quiet cause I know you dont like the whorin'! Good luck with your new plan, you'll do great as usual. You totally inspire me chickie! I will deff be following


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I did so freaking awesome tonight  I went to a party and had a wonderful time  My friends were having pizza, I was watching them and talking and laughing. They started drinking, I had a diet coke. We played a drinking game, they had booze and I had water and a protein shake  Haha, well I did really well and it wasn't hard at all. The only thing that was hard was them saying I was boring cause I didn't drink, and I swear the guys did everything to try to get me to drink  I didn't though, cause I just didn't want to




Your a lot stronger than I , that's for sure.  But that's awesome though that you could fend off those temptations!

Hiya Jenny!!!

I really have to stop making dates with that include pizza and wine!!  HELP ME!!!    

BTW, the post below this original one of yours... so sweet Jen.  Your such a sweet-hearted person......  I knew a  person that was like you.......


....



ME


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

My friends always try to make me drink too


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey guys! I don't feel lonely anymore 

Justin, thanks baby  

AJ, haha, no, you don't need to repost anything  If people want to read they can go back to my old journal. And thanks!

Jodi, I'm not always doing awesome  But right now I feel really good! Happy day after Easter ! (we actually celebrate that here in Sweden, another way to get the day off from work )

Cate, hey!  Yep, we can definately help each other stay motivated  Dr Phil has great advise on his webpage too: www.drphil.com

Jill, thanks, I appreciate the no whoring  I love visitors, I'm just not too keen on off topic whoring 

Dave, hey my friend! You're totally right, you are a very sweet person! And stay away from that pizza  

Greeky, I know, it can be hard.. Some people bug me about not eating unhealthy stuff too, which is really annoying. My real friends don't though


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

Monday 12th:

Before AM cardio: coffee, small apple

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 small banana
1 med grapefruit
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp oil

Meal 3: (Dinner at grandmas)
5 oz pork tenderloin
1 potatoe
veggies

Dessert (the others were having cake and cream and sugary pears and stuff ):
1 apple, 1 orange
2 tbsp wipped cream

That was the last Easter dinner this year! I've never had such a clean easter and it feels really really good 

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1561 cals
181g protein 48%
102g carbs 27%
41g fat 25%

Workouts:
*Weights: Rest 
*Cardio:
AM: 45 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

This morning I had half a banana. Now I love bananas, but it's just not a thing I've ever incorporated on diet days before. Bananas have actually made me have cheat days before. Like I've been craving one soo much and given in, then saying to myself "well I've already blown this diet day now, I might as well make it a cheat day".  So today after my walk I saw the banana and I started debating myself. Then I said "Well have the friggin banana ". So I cut it in half and had some  It's not something I'll do everyday, but I'll do it sometimes  I'd pick fruit over candy any day, it's really the things I crave the most. Since I've only allowed myself to have grapefruits and apples for a while, some other fruits have led to that "all or nothing thinking". From now on that is gone! All fruits are allowed, in moderation  I know fructose isn't the best carb source, but I don't really care


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Good girl!!!  I love bananas too!! SO much (I used to eat 3-4/day back in high school  ) 
good for you for allowing yourself what you wanted, they are good for you, not the best dieting food but as a treat they're great!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

A girl who Ive been reading on who is being trained by one of the top trainers, Kim Oddo, has 1-2 WHOLE bananas a DAY! And shes loosing weight..Its some sort of cutting plan.


----------



## Cate (Apr 12, 2004)

I would die without bananas....I eat one a day 

Actually, I cut them out once, but I was running and I started cramping in my legs....ate the bananas again and I was fine!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I know what u mean by the all or nothing problem!!! FRUIT is GOOD for u!!!! SOOO Healthy, yet we tend to overlook that cuz of the sugar in it.  Yes, it won't help you get to low low bodyfat percentage.. but it provides vitamins minerals and all those good nutrients plus fiber and cancer fighting stuff!! Fruit is nature's candy and vitamin! A lot of times, i find myself craving fruit and then find half is enough to satisfy me too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jenny-- Glad you had a great Easter!!~ -- and I always read your journal in the comp section...but your right..its easier to go to on this side.

I am right with ya on this eating plans. And Fruit is Much better than candy Of course- You know that!!!

You are such an inspiration!


----------



## david (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I know what u mean by the all or nothing problem!!! FRUIT is GOOD for u!!!! SOOO Healthy, yet we tend to overlook that cuz of the sugar in it.  Yes, it won't help you get to low low bodyfat percentage.. but it provides vitamins minerals and all those good nutrients plus fiber and cancer fighting stuff!! Fruit is nature's candy and vitamin! A lot of times, i find myself craving fruit and then find half is enough to satisfy me too!


How about a good Multi vitamin for those minerals??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey guys 

Yeah, fruits are not as bad as some people make them, at least not for me. It helps me feel satisfied when eating healthy and if I can have my fruit I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. During my leanest times I've always eaten quite a bit of fruit, it was when I started getting obsessive that I started gaining weight. When I started focusing so much on going low carb and getting macros down to perfect %. Doesn't work for me  Might work for some people, but not for me  I'm doing my own thing and that is what works for me  The only thing I feel need to pay attention to right now is eating enough and not going too low on the cals. 
Thanks for all of your input


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Tuesday 13th of April:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 orange

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1/2 cup berries

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 oz lean beef
veggies

Totals:
1644 cals
192g protein 49%
117g carbs 30%
36g fat 21%

A bit too much fruit today, I kinda over did that. But with all the workouts I did today I think I burned it off  Cals are actually a bit low, another meal wouldn't hurt on high volume days like today.

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline Bench press: 3x7-8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Leg presses: 3x8-10
- Leg extenstions: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head rope presses: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk in lovely sunshine 
- Biking to gym and home (about 10-15 mins)
- 60 min spinning class (taught it and kicked butt  )


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahhh send some sun my way please!!!  

Your sooo right Jenny, fruit is a bit over rated-for some. I mean I used to eat oddles of it. up to 6 servings/day-I had no probs staying lean. Its great to hear that your doing your own thing girl, and knowing what works for you!!  

HAve a super day!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I have to get in on this journal too! I know what you mean about being lonely Jenny, I switched my new journal to over here too. Looks like your doing great (as always!)  I'm thinking of adding some bananas to my postworkout shake. I'll have to check Dr. Phil out, what exactly do you like so much about him?


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 13, 2004)

I have to agree Jenny, I don't think that fruits are as bad as most people make them out to be either. I have never had a problem really with fruit. Natural fruit that is though, not juices, etc. And it seems the higher water fruits, the better, in my experience.


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with you Jenny....when I start getting over obessive, I gain .....and I cannot live w/o my bananas and oranges!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks guys 

AJ- I hope you get some sun today! I know how much you need it after a long Canada winter!

Rock- Thanks  What I like about Dr Phil? Haha, well, he helps me (and billions more) to question behaviors and understand that I can do something about them 

Mono- Thanks  I agree, fruit juices are no good  I wish they were though, I loooove juice and smoothies 

Cate- I know, we just need to stay balanced


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Oooh, and I got some documents FedExed over from James Madison University today  I got some documents that I need for my visa, so I made an appointment with the US embassy in Stockholm in May    It's getting real now


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Jenny - I've read your old journal about how you want to come to the states.....I think it's sooo great you are able to do it! It's a huge adventure . 

It will be interesting to get your view of life here!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

OH WOW JENNY THAT IS SOOOOO NEAT!!!!!! It Is Getting SO real!!!

Great workout girl!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey girlie!! Your journal looks great!! Meals look yummy!! I love bananas, but I consider it a healthy food for me.  I like to mix one in with my Protein powder and add in some peanut butter!! YUMMY!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Cate, yep, it is really a wonderful opportunity!  My boyfriend, Justin (Eggs on this board) goes to school in Virginia and will live in the same town, so it's just about perfect!!  
I've visited the states several times.. Um, let's see.. 5 times  So I have a pretty good idea of what it's like, but living there and being part of the society is a different thing


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Stace!! I know  It's soooo cool  Thanks, three workouts today  I loved it all though! 

Nc, HEY girl!! How are you? Oooh, I need to visit your journal more often  Yep,  bananas are healthy, good for potassium, just a lil too much sugar maybe  It's all about balance though and we need lots of that!  Well I do anyways


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

That is sooo great! 

Where in Virginia will/do you guys live?? I run the Rock n Roll 1/2 marathon every year in Virginia Beach (Soon to be brother in law lives there)


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

I know, it's pretty damn amazing  We actually met on this board and were friends for a few years before meeting this summer. Our love story belongs on Oprah 
It's in Harrisonburg, which is in the north west of VA I think  Hey, it would be soo cool if you came down when we were there  Justin's family lives in Chicago (if I remember it correctly you do too, right? ), so we're going there for Christmas break


----------



## Cate (Apr 13, 2004)

That is tooo cool!!!

Yes, I do live in Chicago (I'll talk to Oprah ). It's too bad you guys are not runners...it's the best race ever! We will be in MI for Christmas (my family), but maybe you guys will be here longer than we are away!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, talk to her, she can send us on a romantic holiday or something 
It would be so cool to meet, we'll have to see if it's possible  I used to run a lot and did a half marathon last summer, but my knees just can't handle it anymore 

Okay, it's bed time in Sweden, Night all!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Jen You had a great workout day!!!!  SLEEP WELL!!!

I think Oprah should send you & Justing on a romantic get-a-way!!! For Sure!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

Nite Nite Jen!!!  Sounds like you need a good nights sleep after all that hard work today! Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Baby, I sure could use a romantic get-away with you    Just you and me, snoozing during the day in a hammock by the ocean.  You could be laying on me with your head on my chest and I could run my hands through your hair.  Then we could go play in the water some... Mmmm, you ready for summer time love?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

You two are always on a romantic get away in my opinion 

Jenny your food looks really good. Fruit= better than candy though  i think that you might have gone a little nutty  only a couple more weeks til the comp is over and i cant wait to see your after pics


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey J'bo 
Of course fruit is better than candy  Hey, the comp is over at the 31st of May, so it's still quite a while ya know


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

oh yah the end of May  i forgot  its the dieting thing yah know. Yesterday was my last day of fruit for 12 weeks 
Guess what? my Boot Camp Classes are almost ful already  i cant wait to post some pics


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2004)

Wednesday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3: 
5 oz chicken 
1/2 cup sweetpotatoes
veggies
2 tbsp sc

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup sweet tatoes
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
1 tbsp sc

Totals:
1491
215g protein 60%
68g carbs 19%
33g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull 
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- Deadlifts: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x10
- Db bicep curls: 3x8
- Rope curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x15
- Hip raises: 3x12

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2004)

Ooooh, I'm looking forward to those pics!!  That Boot camp thing sounds like so much fun! I wish I could be there for it!
Ugh, no fruit, I feel sorry for you! That's why I don't want to compete, it's not worth it to me  I bet you are looking damn fine though


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant wait for the camp too  Wish you could be there to help me whip these girls into shape  
Yah the no fruit thing is a little hard, however we dont get that tasty of fruit here until July anyways and by then i will be done dieting  I am working on looking fine


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

J'Bo...where are you located???

I wish I could join your bootcamp!!! I say roadtrip


----------



## Cate (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny How are you doing today???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

I am in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. (sorry jenny)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Jenny--as always meals and workout looks awesome for today!!!

Hope you have a WONDERFUL thursday!!

J'bo--Man I wish I could go to your boot camp class. Thats awesome you are doing that!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys! I'm having some great days here in sunny Sweden 

Thursday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz lean beef
1/2 cup sweet potatoe
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 apple

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1449 cals
174g protein 50%
98g carbs 28%
35g fat 22%

Workouts:
- Weights: OFF
- Cardio:
- 40 min spinning, taught it and kicked BUTT!


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad you are enjoying the sunshine! I am sooooooo enjoying the huge snowstorm we had yesterday-probably around 2 feet of snow!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Jenny!!!

It's sunny here today too  .   I hate it when it rains, it makes me want to stay inside and eat  !! Funny how the weather can depress us!!

When you eat your grapefruit, do you sweeten it with anything?

Your doing super hun!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jenny ....I think we may have some beautiful days here in Chicago (finally). I am going for a run soon!

Have a great day girl!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Awww, Jill, I'm sorry you're having snow!!  WTF is up with that 

NC, hey girlie  I know, I'm like little Ms Sunshine when it's sunny and just cranky when it's all grey 
I eat my grapefruit like it is, I love it! 

Cate, Hey Wedding girl  Oooh, I'm glad it's sunny there! I hope you'll have a great run! Have a wonderful day you too


----------



## Eggs (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, you do get all happy when its sunny dont you?   We're definitely going to have to check out a sunny place to live for later on... we can look around on the internet to find some good ideas and then maybe take some roadtrips.  Wanna come hit the road with my honey? 

Great job on the spinning hottie!  I bet you made them all sweat like crazy.  I remember...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2004)

yah snow sucks  we are having it here too  and its bloody almost MAY damnit

glad someones getting the sun though jenny


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jenny I bet you Rocked the house on that Spinning class!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Honey, yep, you know how my mood is affected by weather 


J'Bo, oooh, I'm sorry honey  that really sucks

Stace, yes I did  Haha, it was a really great spin class.. The spinners were like crawling out of there saying "great class Jenny" trying to catch their breaths when it was over  What can I say, I want them to get something out of the money they spend there


----------



## Jenny (Apr 15, 2004)

Friday  16:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 orange (tiny)

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1704 cals
217g protein 53%
80g carbs 20%
50g fat 27%

Workouts:
* Weights: Push
- Bench press: 3x7-8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Leg press: 3x12-15
- Leg extension: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- French presses: 3x8
- Over head press: 3x8-10

* Cardio:
- AM: 35 min run/powerwalk  Was supposed to be powerwalk, but I ended up chatting with Justin too long and time was short´ so I bumped up the intensity and ran most of it, it was great! My knees were okay, and my endurance was right on 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

34 days  And the countdown begins!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2004)

Jill, I know  Justin bought tickets last night!  20th of May is the DAY!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

oh my goodness its coming fast!!!! :bounce: you must be SOOOO excited!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning hot stuff!    I'm so happy for you two  .  Hope your having a good day there.  The weather is sooo pretty here today.   

I ate a grapefruit this morning- thought about you


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

34 Days!! Awesome!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 16, 2004)

34 days???? Is that when you move or is it a visit?? Soooo exciting:bounce:


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

I think Justin is going there?? Ummmm? I could be wrong..lol!!!! 

Whatcha doing this weekend Jenny??!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey girls! 

It's 34 days TODAY until Justin comes here  I kinda miscounted it and it's NOW 34 days left 

Stace, you were totally right  This weekend.. Ugh, I have so many boring things I need to take care of. Need to do the taxes for my business, fix a bunch of documents for my visa and some for the swedish government..  And I'm buying shoes


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2004)

Saturday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit
1/4 cup unsweetened apple sauce (I like this too much  I need to be careful or it will go down the same road the almonds and sunflower seeds went, to the "Jenny can't touch this"-land  )

Meal 2:
1 dl whey

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup apple sauce

Meal 4:
6 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:1607 cals
189g protein 49 %
136g carbs 35%
28g fat 16%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x7-8
- CG pulldowns: 3x7-8
- Smith lunges: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x10
- BB curls: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x8
- Plank holds: 3x
- Back extensions: 3x8-12

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Jenny (Apr 17, 2004)

Had an amazing workout today!!  Went to buy shoes after my workout and found some incredibly comfy ones! They make me feel like I'm walking on clouds!!  They are red though, which I'm not sure I like.
I was about to pay for them as the cashier told me that they'd have a VIP day on Tuesday where I could get 20% on any item of choice. So I didn't buy them  But I bought 3 workout tops in summer colors   They are so CUTE!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2004)

I love getting new gear, it somehow motivates you to workout harder  i think the red will look hot on yah Jenny.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Sounds like a super workout!!  

ahhh what kind of shoes did you get?? I need some new treads soon too! 

Have a great weekend Jen!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey girls 

J'bo, I def agree! New gear is great! Just looking at my new bright pink, green and yellow workout tops makes me want to go to the gym 

AJ- Yep, upped the lat pulldown weight to 55kg, which is around 120 lbs  Didn't get shoes yet, read obove post


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Sunday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup sweetpotatoes
veggies
2 tbsp sc

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
6 oz salmon
veggies 
1 tbsp sc

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 slices cheese (needed to get the fat up a little)
3 fish oil

Total:
1454 cals 
207g protein 59%
52g carbs 15%
42g fat 27%

Too low on the cals today.

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk 
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Last night I was really bored because I was home all alone. My friends were all out of town, at least my closest ones were. So I was sitting home alone and felt lonely and bored and got HUGE cravings. I realised that it wasn't about my body craving nutritional food, it was my mind wanting some comfort. So, I didn't cave in and managed to turn it around  Need to avoid nights like that though, they're no fun


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh and my entire BODY is sore from my workouts these past two days. I'm serious, every single muscle group is sore, especially my back  And abs 

Feels really good


----------



## Eggs (Apr 18, 2004)

Good job on the workouts honey!  Sounds like you could use a reward massage


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Jenny thats great to hear that you were so in tune with your body and knew that it wasnt the one craving to food! Hope you dont have too many lonely evenings!  

Sounds like some killer workouts going on girl! Keep them up!! 
Have a super day


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Last night I was really bored because I was home all alone. My friends were all out of town, at least my closest ones were. So I was sitting home alone and felt lonely and bored and got HUGE cravings. I realised that it wasn't about my body craving nutritional food, it was my mind wanting some comfort. So, I didn't cave in and managed to turn it around  Need to avoid nights like that though, they're no fun



What an admireable act! I need to be like this!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Justin, YES, I need that!! 

AJ- Thanks  It felt so good when I turned it around, cheating just isn't an option 

Greeky- You can do it too you know


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I realised that it wasn't about my body craving nutritional food, it was my mind wanting some comfort.



Very touching.... I'm gonna try to look at things this way


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

Jill, I'm glad. The binging needs to stop for you too


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! I'm sooo proud of you!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Stace


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Monday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 small apple

Meal 2:
2/3 cup sweetpotatoes
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 3: 
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 5:
6 oz chicken
3 slices cheese
3 olives
veggies

Damnit, I just realised I only had one shake today so my totals are way low  Now I need to stay up longer and have a damn shake before bed.. 

Meal 6:
1 dl whey 
3 fish oil

DAMN, after having this I realised that I had chicken twice and only put 5 oz up on Fitday.. So I really didn't need the shake and now my protein is way high.. I'm so confused 

Totals: 1797 cals
237g protein  55%
102g carbs 24%
41g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline Bench press: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Smith squats: 3x12 
- Leg extensions: 3x10
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns:3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- Lotsa walking


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey baby, good looking workout... and I think the protein was good for you   Your body could use a few extra cals now and then, and you're doing a great job with your diet and being strict with yourself so it didnt hurt.

Yum, sweetpotatos... want to eat some of those with me in Virginia?  We can buy them lots


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

HI Jenny!! i'm new here. But have been reading everyone's journals for a while now.. so decided to join you girlies! anyways.. you are doing great! you and all the other girls here motivate me to do better EVEN more!! well goodnight!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Justin  I know, the protein didn't hurt me at all  Yum, we need to eat lotsa sweet tatoes in VA! 

Ltennis, Welcome  I'm looking forward to seeing you improve in your journal! You're already a hottie


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

Tuesday 20th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
2/3 cup sweet potatoes
veggies

Snack: 1 apple while shopping  Oooh, got some super cute earrings cheap at H&M 

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit, 1/2 pear
1/3 cup oatmeal
3 tbsp sf apple sauce
(I waited too long to eat and this meal got too much fruit  It's a good thing I'm teaching spinning tonigh )

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
veggies

Totals:
1584 cals
175g protein 46%
122g carbs 32%
38g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Cardio: - 60 min spinning
*Weights: OFF


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

Jenny, you are doing so well 

You have certainly become an inspiration to the other girls with your controlled eating.  Good job


----------



## Jenny (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  I feel better than I have in a long time and I don't think I've ever been this lean before  I'm feeling great 

Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

no worries on the extrra protein that day girlie! Im sure that your body used it, not bad every now and again!  
your doing soo great!!  
workouts look awesome too!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

wow you are doing awesome Jenny! Thanks for the support too! You are beautiful too! Keep it up!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Baaaaby! 

Soo whatcha got going on today?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

AJ- Thanks sweetie  I'm loving the gym these days 

LT- Thank you  I'm looking forward to see you do awesome too 

Justin- Hey honey buns  Wuv wouuuuu.. Today? Today I'm just going to miss you


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

Wednesday 21st:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3: PW
1 dl whey

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 med grapefruit
5 olives

Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
5 olives

Totals:
1500 Cals
197g protein 55%
91g carbs 25%
32g fat 20%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- Lat pulldowns: 3x7-8
- Rows: 3x7-8
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x10-12
- DB bicep curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Rope crunches: 3x10-15
- Crunches: 3x15

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk in lovely sunshine 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2004)

I am seeing great progress!  It feels so good, and I don't feel deprived, I'm not over doing the cardio and I just feel great!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Thats what I'm going to do today too honey... just miss you   Its on my calendar of things to do every day until I see you in May 

You sound great too honey, I love it when you're feeling so well and it really shows in your person   Way to be amazing baby


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Thursday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2: 
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies, 3 olives
4 strawberries

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
3 strawberries

Meal 5:
1 dl whey

Meal 6:
4 oz chicken
veggies
4 olives 

Totals (not including veggies):
1614 cals
216g protein 56%
87g carbs 22%
38g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline bench: 3x7-8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Hack squats: 10-15
- Oh crap! I forgot leg extensions!! 
-  Arnold presses: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8 
- Over head presses: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
 Great workout today and I had so much fun in the gym!

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 20 min 1:1 intervals on stepper. Sweating like mad 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Hottie!! You are doing amazing!! Your diet and workouts rock!!     Major Inspiration!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I am seeing great progress!  It feels so good, and I don't feel deprived, I'm not over doing the cardio and I just feel great!




YAY Jenny!!!   
your doing fantastic!! Im so proud of you!! sooo dedicated and a great head on your shoulders!!  
Have a great day girl!


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 4 strawberries


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I am seeing great progress!  It feels so good, and I don't feel deprived, I'm not over doing the cardio and I just feel great!


----------



## Cate (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny ...looking good!!

Thanks for the advice in my journal....I am not going to give up...just get smart. Why havent I bought Dr Phils book yet???


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2004)

Jenny, I used to take spin classes religiously 3X a week, + run 4-5X a week (a couple of years ago), Im thinking thats what killed my knees!!! Im thinking about getting back into spinning, does it ever agrivate your knees? I know you really dont run anymore, Im not planning to either.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey girls 
Life is good, isn't it? 

AJ- Thank you sweetie pie!  I still have a long way to go to have the ultiamte fitness model physique, but I'm improving and that's what matters!

Jill- I know, strawberries rock! They have practicly zero calories and so much fiber! 
Spinning is one of the best things you can do if you have bad knees. Just NEVER spin witout resistance, makes the knees flip out. You should also be careful with too much climbing with super high resistance if it hurts. Guidline is just to monitor the pain and not doing anything that hurts  My knees are much better now, I could even do some running last week, it goes up and down. Ususally it's sign that I need to rest more, so I listen to my wise body and cool the cardio down a little 

Stace-  right back at ya 

Cate- Hey you buff bride!  We would never let you give up ya know. If needed I'd send some one over to your house and give you a can of whoop ass!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Friday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1 grapefruit
veggies, 2 olives

Snack:
fruit snack at McD, anout 1/3 apple and 3 cherries (my friends were having cheeseburgers and fries  ) 

Meal 3:
8 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oaties
1 apple

Meal 4:
6 oz pork tenderloin
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1550 cals
184g protein 45%
142g carbs 34%
39g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: Off
*Cardio:
- 30 min yoga strength dvd (not really cardio, but it was really sweaty  )


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

Jenny.
Are you going to personal train in the US when you go this year? You should because you have the ability to make an incredibly positive impact on alot of people.


----------



## Cate (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Cate- Hey you buff bride!  We would never let you give up ya know. If needed I'd send some one over to your house and give you a can of whoop ass!




I'll be waiting  

Also, I agree w/J'Bo, you should totally train in the states...when you and Justin visit Chicago, you can kick my butt


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

You can come train me too sweetie!! 

Everything is looking awesome!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

Mc'd's doesnt appeal to me either hon, at all.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Jenny! you are doing sooo good. Oh you can come over here and kick my butt too. Have you lost much weight? your diet is great...if you can do it so can i. I'm striving for a fitness physique too. I know it can happen... lots of effort is involved!  keep it up girlie


----------



## Jenny (Apr 23, 2004)

Aww, girls, you are all so wonderful 

Thank you all for your support  It means a lot 

J'booty- I need to get an american license to do that, my swedish one is no good there. I might do it, I'd enjoy it a lot  Thanks for your sweet words honey 

Cate- You know, I know people in Chicago 

Andrea- You are kicking your own butt so you don't need it 

Jill- Isn't that an empowering feeling? 

Lynnie- Thanks girl  I don't weigh myself, but the mirror and my clothes tell me good news


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Saturday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/5 cup oatmeal (I really didn't feel like having any, but forced myself due to the crazyy spin class  )
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz lean beef
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 apple
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 4:
5 oz white fish
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals: 
1712 cals
206g protein 50%
107g carbs 26%
44g fat 24%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- CG seated rows: 3x8
- BB deadlifts: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x7-8
- BB curls: 3x8-10
- Plank holds: 3x 
- Back extensions: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min CAH-RAZY spinning  I worked so damn hard  In the middle of the class I hit the wall cause I'd been pushing myself so hard. Took 2 minutes with a bit easier work and then I was up there again  I love spinning, it's a drug to me


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm going to include my veggies in my totals today, to see how many cals I'm really getting. I already planned the day on Fitday and in my gameplan that I write in word each morning, and it seems to bump the cals up some, which is good news


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm missing Justin like crazy today  Just wanted you all to know that


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwww!!!  hang in there Jenny! less than a month to go!!!  

sounds like a super fun Spin class!! Ive never done one, but loved spining back home in my basement!  

you usually dont count your veggies in your totals?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jen 

I know, I keep telling myself that.. I'm kinda nutty today though, I just need him here 

Spinning on your own is not as much fun at all  You really should try it, it beats any other type of cardio, hands down 

No, I never count my veggies in my totals  So my cals are always a little bit higher  Which is good, cause 1500 wouldn't be enough for me


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

You always use this smile, he kinda freaks me out! Only 27 more days, hang in there sweetie!!

Ive been couting my veggies on fitday, they are so minor when it comes to cals. I just want to know all my cals each day. Im also hooked on a new fav food-PINK GRAPEFRUITS!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jill 
Okay, I'll stop using that smiley  I know, 27 days! It's sooo hard some days though, today we've just been on the phone a lot and telling each other how much we miss each other..

I love pink grapefruits too, I eat them quite a bit


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh, and I added some new pics in my gallery


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

LOOK AT YOU!!!!   
you look AWESOME girl!! definite signs of big changes!! way to go! you should be very proud of yourself, I am!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

You are looking sooooooo lean! I luv the yellow top too, is that a new one??? What brand is it?

You have a teeny weeny waist, I am jealous! What size is your waist if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh ya, what kinda pants are those??? I like the waist with the hook thingie! Sorry its like 20 questions!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks AJ  I'm proud of myself too, 17 days without any cheat at all  Only 36 left til birthday cake on Justin's b-day 

Jill- Thanks sweets Um, I haven't taken measurements in a while.. I'll do that soon though  The pants are Nike, but they're like 3 years old, I haven't been able to wear them in 2  The yellow top is a swedish brand called SOC 

The only bad thing with loosing weight is getting smaller boobies


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2004)

Your pics are looking great baby!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks baby, you liked the extra boyfriend pics you got too, didn't ya?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Sunday 25th:

Meal 1:
8 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1/2 tiny apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1 small grapefruit 

Snack:
1 slice lf cheese
1 pear

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1684cals
201g protein 50%
122g carbs 30%
35g fat 20%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey pretty! I'm laughin about the "extra boyfriend pics"  

You look very pretty and hot in your new pics! Oh and my graduation date is May 20th!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Greeky, I'm glad you liked them 

Justin will get here May 21st, so it's almost the same day as your graduation


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Today I've been having some major cravings.. My mom has been making cinnabuns and the whole house has been smelling lovely. So I've been teaching my body that it can enjoy a nice smell without having any high energy food  But it's not been cooperating all that well  Cause it's given me crazy cravings. Didn't plan on having that pear I did, but it was a solution to my cravings. Didn't help much though, I'm sitting here with major cravings even after I just had my eggs and veggies 

I don't want cinnabons, but my body seems to want them  It's funny how we can react to smells 

I'm going to bed early and hope the smell is gone by tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

yikes!! those things DO smelll cin-ful!!  you should have went to get a bag of cinnamon and sniffed that!  During my phase of getting off coffee I sometimes went to my container and smelled it!!  it only made it worse!! haha
Hope the smell is gone by morning girl!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey honey! 

  Do me a favor and look in the mirror and do a little growl and say "I'm crazy hot!"  Maybe that'll give you a little burst of energy   If not, I'll at least enjoy the thought of you doing that 

  Oh, and when I'm over there... not getting enough sleep isnt an option anymore.    We're going to bed early! 



Wuv wou


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

AJ- I know, it's evil  I made it through the day though  Had some decaf drinks and stuff to keep me sane  Okay, so I didn't stay sane, but I didn't have cinnabuns and that was my goal 

Jusin- Aww, thanks baby  I am crazy tired, but I'm going walking in a few mins. Tonight I'm going to bed early, that's for sure..  I love you so much baby, sweet dreams


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Monday  26th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Totals:
1652 cals
205g protein 52%
97g carbs 25%
40g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- DB bench press: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Up-right rows: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Leg press: 3x8-10
- Leg extensions: 3x8-10
- Over head press: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Girl- you are smoking!!    Love the little waist, you've got a gorgeous figure hun!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks so much Andrea


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey look at your awesome journal!  You go girlie!  Now I have to go check out your beautiful pictures!  

Just stoppin' by to say a quick 'hi' before I head to the grocery store... it is rainy, cold day today so I feel like making some stew....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Jenny,
Your pictures are great!! I love the new yellow top--yellow is a Great color for you!! You look wonderful!!! I'm so proud of you, I can see a difference in your tummy & your arms!  WoW. From that back pic..you can tell that you have One sexy Back!! Go Jenny!!

Your meals look great- Keep it up.


Great way to control the cravings!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Morning sunshine!!! Hope you have a great powerwalk this mornin'!

What flavor of whey do you drink?? Mix it with water?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Eggs you are so funny!  Love the way you motivate your gf, it's so sweet! No wonder she's doin so well  Altho I know she's a strong dedicated girl, I'm sure she appreciates the help


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Lina- Hey honey  Yeah, things are going well in here, I'm feeling very good and very on track  I hope that stew turned out yummy 

Stace- Thank you so much sweetie  The cravings are hard to beat sometimes, but I know I'm doing it for a reason 

Jill- Thanks! I had a great powerwalk  I have chocolate whey and suck it down with water. It's not all that good but it does the trick! 

Greeky- I know, he's a cutie  You're right though, my own determinition and drive is what's making me do this, but his support definately helps


----------



## Jenny (Apr 26, 2004)

Tuesday 27th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey 
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
6 strawberries
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
2 oz chicken
1 grapefruit
1/2 pear
1/4 cup apple sauce

Many carbs today, I don't know if that will help me feel better, but it just felt like it would. Hopefully I'm better tomorrow, I'd love to go to the gym..

Totals:
1690 cals
158g protein 39%
169g carbs 42%
33g fat 18%

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm getting sick again  At least it feels like it.. I've been feeling it in my throat for a few days and I've been sneezing a couple of times a day. Yesterday I was so crazy tired, it was insane, I thought it was just from lack of sleep so I pushed myself through two workouts, one AM session and then PM weights.. This morning my breathing was all weird when I was out walking and now it's just getting worse.. I got a weird sensation in the area around my heart on the bus today, but I'm sure that's nothing. Well, I was supposed to have a 60 min spinning session today  I called around like crazy and finally found a girl who could cover for me! Damnit, I don't wanna be sick again, I've been doing so well!  I'm eating some extra fruit today, somehow it feels like that will help me fight it.. It could be my excuse to have some more fruit, but I don't care 
Damn, I'm one cranky bitch today 
Justin, I neeeeed you!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh Jenny- I hope you feel better soon sweetie    Eat your fruit and rest up!!


----------



## Cate (Apr 27, 2004)

OH NO Jenny take it easy and you will be over it soon!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Just rest my dear....


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Awwww baby... I wish I was there to take good care of you.

Make sure and get to bed nice and early tonight, and I'll come in your dreams and snuggle with you through the night.

Keep taking your glutamine too honey!

I hope you get better soon... I really wish I was there to bring you home some flowers and make you some chicken soup!

Love you baby


----------



## Jenny (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I feel a bit better  It was a really good move to not teach spinning tonight. 60 min of that and I would have to stay in bed tomorrow.. 

Justin, yeah, I took my glutamine  Thanks for reminding me honey  I need you all the time you know, not just when I'm sick  I'm going to give you a call before bed, 3 time we talk today  Wuv wou 

Night all, this tired girl is going to bed


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Jenny I hope you feel better tomorrow when you wake up!!! I'm sorrrry you feel bad honey!! Rest okay! That was smart of you to not do your spinning class!!!

Hope you feel Better fast!!
Hugs!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hopefully I'm better tomorrow, I'd love to go to the gym..


 Only if you feel better missy!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I need you all the time you know, not just when I'm sick  I'm going to give you a call before bed, 3 time we talk today  Wuv wou



I need you all the time too honey   Sick or not... and you can feel free to give me your flu cause you know, we share like that 

We've been talking on the phone soooo much lately, haha, have I've enjoyed every second though.  Really though, we need to get together really quickly because these phone calls might start getting out of hand 

Wuv wou twou 

Hope you wake up feeling like a million bucks hottie!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey guys!

I'm feeling so much better today and I think I'll be going to the gym today 

Thanks all


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Wednesday 28th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken'
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
5 strawberries

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
2 slices cheese (had to bump the cals up a lil)

Totals:
1535cals
197g protein 54%
88g carbs 24%
36g fat 22%

Workouts:
Rest  I HATE being sick


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning sweetie!! Glad your feeling better today.  Hope you got some good rest!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Andrea.. I'm not feeling so good anymore  No gym today, just wasn't possible. Thank you for the encouragement


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

ohh honey I'm sorry you still don't feel good!!! That stinks!!!  But I'm proud of you for resting..gotta get well to see Justin!

Take care sweetie!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

ahhh Jenny get better soon!!  Im glad to see that you didnt go and workout-Im bad and do when Im sick... not smart! get lots of rest girlie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Stace, thanks honey  It's not bad, it's just bad enough to make me stay out of the gym, which makes me cranky  Yeah, I need to be all well when Justin gets here  It's getting harder and harder to be apart, we talk on the phone like 3 times a day now  I'm hoping I'll be in the states when my parents get the phone bill 

AJ- Thanks  Yeah, I learned for past mistakes and now I stay out of there when I'm not feeling well. Last summer I was dragging a cold for two months since I wouldn't allow myself to rest, wasn't fun


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Jenny-- I'm glad your resting! ohhh I bet you do hope your in the states when they get the bill--Lordy I bet thats a big one!!! So Will you be here all summer??? For how long?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 28, 2004)

Stace, haha, okay, I'll tell you once again and hope you remember 

This summer: 21st of May-August 10, JUSTIN WILL BE IN SWEDEN

On August 10, we will fly to the states TOGETHER and I'll start school on the 16th. Then we will stay in the states until May 2005 together 

Got it?


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!!!

Cool, now you just need to make your way South when your in the states and visit Florida!


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2004)

What are you plans for the summer? Work, travel??


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah baby, what are your plans for summer?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Stace, haha, okay, I'll tell you once again and hope you remember
> 
> This summer: 21st of May-August 10, JUSTIN WILL BE IN SWEDEN
> ...


SORRY JENNY! Yes Mam I got it!! I have a reallllly bad memory..sorry. I get teased a lot about it!!

That is So awesome! You guys are going to be so happy Together!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guys 

Stace, you don't have to remember all about Justin's and my plans  You're right though, we're going to be very happy together 

Jill, we're working at my dad's company. I'd love to throw in a trip to Greece, we'll see if we can afford it 

David, yeah, we'd love to come down 

Justin, uh huh, I have all kinds of plans for this summer


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

Thursday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz white fin fish (don't know the name in english  )
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
3 tbsp cc
veggies

Totals:
1627 cals
200g protein 52%
95g carbs 24%
41g fat 24%

Workouts:
*weights: pull
- WG Pulldowns: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x10
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Rope crunches: 3x15
- Crunches: 3x15
*Cardio: OFF
(just the regular walking to the bus and to school and all that  )


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

I wore my goal jeans to school today


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

And they looked amazing on you 

Oh, and as to Greece honey...   Lets try and do it if we can. I'd love to get there and spend some time all alone with you just enjoying taking long walks, swims in the ocean, and maybe doin a little dancing too


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

AWW thats awesome! I love how it feels when you finally fit (and look good in) a piece of clothing you've been wanting to wear!

On the trip to Greece, that'd be awesome, but the prices will probably be higher since they are holding the Olympics this year.

As my new shirt says on the back "The Torch Comes Home 2004"


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey honey, I'm glad you liked the pics  Yep, let's go to Greece  

Greeky, hey! I know, it feels fantastic  Haven't been able to wear them in over two year, this fall I couldn't even get them over my hips 
Um, the prices aren't higher than last year actually  And we're looking into going the second week in June and it's not expensive at all  I wasn't there last summer, the first summer in 6 years without a trip to Greece , so I HAVE to go this summer


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

WoW Greece!! That would be a blast for you guys!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah Stace, that would be amazing 

AAARG, I'm so stressed out right now.. It feels like I have 10 balls in the air and I can't even juggle  Visa, student loan applications, ensurance, taxes for my business, health records, bank papers ARRRRG  Above that school is kicking my butt and if I don't pass this course I will have troubles getting my student money from the government.. So yeah, I'm a bit stressed out right now  It will all work out though.. One way or another..


----------



## Jenny (Apr 29, 2004)

I feel better now.. Took my ECA and my mood is up there  I can beat all this stressed crap


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2004)

Friday 30th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
2 tbsp cc
3 strawberries

Meal 4:
1 small plum
1/4 cup cc

Meal 5:
5 oz lean pork
veggies

Dessert: (it's a swedish holiday today and I had some dessert )
20 strawberries
1/4 cup cream

Totals: 1789 cals
177 protein 41%
105g carbs 25%
65g fat24%

Fat a bit too high today due to the cream, but that's okay 

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 30 min aerobics


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I feel better now.. Took my ECA and my mood is up there  I can beat all this stressed crap



Yeah you can   Thats my girl


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

G'Day Jenny!!!  
Im sorry that you were a lil stressed girl! I know how it is sometimes! try and not let things get to you!! take a lil time for yourself and unwind! I find a real hot bath and just talking to someone helps (your hunny Justin is perfecT!   )
Hope you have a super weekend girl!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Have a good weekend sweetie!! Keep your head up- you'll be with Justin before you know it!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Jenny I KNOW YOU & I know you can beat all that stress!! I'm sorry you have to go through it though!!! Just try and focus!! You can do it.. and if your mind goes too nuts while studying take a short walk outside--or go ride your bike for a few minutes!

Take care honey!!

What ECA stack do you take btw?


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Hey guys 

Justin- Thanks baby  And thanks for being so sweet yesterday even though I was bitchy the day before  I'm working on it, I'm not supposed to turn away from you when I'm stressed, I'm supposed to lean on you  Thanks for being so amazing 

AJ- Thanks honey! I do feel better now, I just needed to get things straightened out a little. Justin is such a huge support factor for me and sometimes I wonder how he became so amazing, god knows I'm not always! 

NC- thanks girl! I know, it's really soon, 20 days  

Stace- You're right, I can do it! I'm a nike_girl (remember my old nick?) and we JUST DO IT!  I take a swedish ECA stack called "Purple Burn" pretty funny name, dontcha think


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Saturday 1st of MAY  :

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
3tbsp cc
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey

Meal 4:
6 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Late night snack:
2 oz lean ham
veggies

Totals:
1691 cals
204g protein 50%
99g carbs 25%
44g fat 25%
Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Benchpresses: 3x8 (up in weight  with spotter)
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Leg presses: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- French presses: 3x7-8
- Pushdowns: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

I love these shoes, they're like the cutest shoes ever!!  They aren't available in Sweden I think


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

omg those shoes are sooo cute!!!  I like!! 
you wil have to wait until you get to the states girl!!  

congrads on the PR on the bench press!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

I so can't wait  I'm going to call some stores and see if they have them.. I'm going to Stockholm next week (capital of Sweden) and they might have em up there 

Thanks


----------



## greekblondechic (May 1, 2004)

Happy May! I'm glad your stress is starting to go away... Only 20 days left, you can make it through hon! 

Wow, your jeans didn't even fit in the fall, that's crazy good progress! I always like hearing stuff like this cuz it gives me hope for fitting into my own clothes sometime soon lol

You go to greece more often than I do! WAYYY more often!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Greeky  I know, 20 days is nothing!! I'm going to be so busy too so time will fly 

Yeah, my mom and I have been talking about my progress today and she says she thinks I've lost 20 pounds. Workout pants that were snugged on me are so loose I have to watch my every step if I don't want to show my whole thong  It makes me regret not weighing myself in the beginning of this. But I know what great progress I've had and that's what matters 

Yeah, I do go to Greece more than you, but it's cause I'm in Europe silly  I can get a flight and a week at a nice hotel for $500  There are much cheaper alternatives as well


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

Sunday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 oz lean ham

Meal 2:
1 dl whey

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 plum, 1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
1/2 dl whey
2 fish oil
1 slice wg bread
1 tsp butter

Totals:
1620 cals
179g protein 46%
126g carbs 33%
36g fat 21 %

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- CG pulldowns: 3x8
- CG rows: 3x8
- Deadlifts: 3x12-15
- Leg curls: 3x10
- BB curls: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x8
- Plank holds: 3x
- Back extensions: 3x10
- Crunches: 2x10

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home
- 60 min CRAZY spinning.. I don't think I've ever been that sweaty! I had a new program and I almost killed the spinners and myself  My body was screaming for food after that, so that's why I had some extra carbs  Whew!!


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

Hey hottie! 

  Those are some sexy shoes!  You know, I think they had them here when you were here last time... I could have sworn seeing them in the mall.  Maybe they didnt have them in that color yet.  Lets get you a pair, I like um 

Great job with your weight loss baby, I can see such a huge difference in your pics.  Cant wait to see you in 2 1/2 weeks!   Might need to just squeeze ya a bit


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

20lbs! good job girl! ur right that it is nice to know exactly how much uve lost.. but what matters most is u are happy now! 

and this was just from consistent eating w/o binging and a lot of cardio and lifting right? 

i guess its hard to see how much an impact binging has on your weight long term and how much easier it is to lose weight when in the beginning you are not getting anywhere!


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

Justin, nooo, they didn't have them.. Not in this style, they had the same heal design but you didn't like them  I remember 

Greeky, thanks  Well, I wan't really binging that much, but I was cheating on my diet lots. Little changes makes a big difference long term


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

what little changes would those be hon? can u explain?


----------



## Jenny (May 2, 2004)

Sure I can  Hmm, let mer think.. Well, it's all about sticking to the eating plan. I would cheat a lot and I guess I did binge pretty often. I just called it cheat days and they would be there every week. I had cut down my cardio since a lot of people were talking about how we didn't needed it. For me that's not true though  The main thing has been STICKING to a healthy eating plan with clean carbs and keeping my weights and cardio consistant.  It's not harder than that, it's simple! Eating less calories than I burn, not cheating and not making excuses to cheat or to skip workouts. There's been a lot of stuff happening to me mentally too, I was a big time emotional eater and since I had a pretty rough beginning of 2003 the pounds kept creeping on me.. It's all a process


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Monday 3rd:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 oz lean ham

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1527 cals
191g protein 53%
89g carbs 35%
37g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- A whoooole lot of walking (transportation )
*Stretching/pylometrics:
- 30 min yoga strength


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 3, 2004)

Morning Jenny!! Congrats on the weight loss! That's awesome girl- but you were a hottie in all of your pictures!!!    Hope your week is starting off good


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I had cut down my cardio since a lot of people were talking about how we didn't needed it. For me that's not true though


Me too on the cardio. Keep up the outstanding work girl!!


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jill and Andrea  It does feel good  Your support means a lot to me


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

What %'s have worked best for you ? (carbs, fat, protein)


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

*Mission Strategy Update*
These past 26 cheat free days have left me feeling really good about myself. I look better too  I don't have to fight cravings very often, cause cheating just isn't an option in my mind. Almonds are out of my diet and there have been times when I've been eyeing them more than twice, but I've never reached over and grabbed one  I know that if I have even one little almond, it will lead to more. I had these olives stuffed with red pepper pieces and tiny almond pieces. I took the almonds out before I ate them, after putting one in my mouth and spitting it out, knowing that it would lead to more.
So what's next? Well, I'm going to keep on going  Right now I'm limiting fruits and allowing myself quite a bit of complex carbs such as brown rice, oatmeal and sweetpotaotes. And of course veggies  The rest will be kept the same, cardio and weights as usual. I'm going to read up on TP's program when it comes out at Mind and Muscle and decide if that's something I want to try.
I've been working on managing my stress this past week, since I've had so much going on that it's just been driving me crazy. Today I sent my taxes in, which was a huge relief, and most of my documents for my exchange year is taken care of. Yoga is helping me to relax and focus, at least that's how it feels after my two first sessions. I'm also taking time just to relax and take deep breaths. I don't read much on the bus anymore, I just sit there and try to meditate. My mother was diagnosed with Burned Out syndhrome in 2000 and is still recovering, so I have seen what stress can do to people. I'm not going down that road, so I'm aware of my stress and try to limit it. 

Okay, I think that was all folks 

Life is good


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What %'s have worked best for you ? (carbs, fat, protein)



I don't aim for a specific ratio.. Protein is usually 50% or slightly above, carbs 25-30 and fat 20-25.. I don't pay much attention to it, the main thing for me is to keep it CLEAN and to keep my cals where I want them


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Hey Jenny.. I absolutly admire your Mission Statement!!   Your are such a strong girl!! Im so happy you are happy, you truly have such a great head on your shoulders!!   

hehe.. walking it my transportation everywheres too!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Every day you make me smile..but today I'm really smiling for you sweetie!! Your wonderful and I'm Very proud of you!!! 

oh -those shoes are expensive--the only reason I haven't bought them yet...but I am getting them!! I LOVE THEM!


----------



## Eggs (May 3, 2004)

Honey, great job on not cheating and being so dedicated to your life shaping goals 

Your strategy is looking great baby.  And so are you


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Tuesday 4th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies,1/5 avocado
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1641 cals
195g protein 50%
109g carbs 28%
39g fat 22%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Bench press: 2x6-8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x10-12
- Leg extensions: 3x8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x7-8
- Over head presses: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home
- 60 min kick ass spinning


----------



## Jenny (May 3, 2004)

Thanks peeps  I'm in a hurry, bus leaving soon, will write you all later 

Justin


----------



## Jenny (May 4, 2004)

Whew, this has been a crazy day  I'm going to Stockholm tomorrow for my Visa interview, flying there in the afternoon. Let me tell you, it's pretty darn incredible how many documents I need to retrieve from different governmental places and papers I need to fill out to get that Visa! One thing I had to do was to list all the countries I've visited in the last 10 years and the year for each visit  I had to write with TIIIIINY text to fit them all into that box  Ugh, well it's all done, I just need to get a stamped envelope and that shouldn't be too hard  I'm ready to get that visa  Hopefully I won't have any problems getting it 
I taught spinning tonight and I was really unmotivated at first. I got there 20 mins early and started changing my thinking and motivating myself. It worked! I taught a great class and both the spinners and myself were exhausted when we were done 

Well, I'm off to bed


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

Hey gIRLie!!!

  just dropping and saying Hello while I have a chance!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

Hey love 

  Have a great time in Stockholm, I wish I was there sitting next to you on the flight over.  I know it'll be a good flight and you'll have alot of fun when you get there.

  Want to show me around Stockholm some this Summer? 

Missin ya like crazy! 
~ your boy


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2004)

Hey Dave  Good too see you  How are ya??

Justin, hey babe  Thanks, I'll have lots of fun  Sure, I'll be a very personal guide this summer 
Wuv wou!!


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2004)

Wednesday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2: 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- Smith squats: 3x12-15 
- Leg curls: 3x8-10
- Hammer curls: 3x7-8 
- Cable X curls: 2x8-10
- Rope crunches: 3x15
- Crunches: 3x12-20

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home.. Was racing on the way back, a guy tried to pass me and I thought "nooo way buddy!" and got the pedals spinning


----------



## Jenny (May 5, 2004)

Great workout today  Meals will be kept clean in Stockholm. I'm starting the day with three real meals before my flight and will have 2 shakes and like a chicken salad when I arrive


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

FYI - Jenny arrived safely in Stockholm 

I wish I was there   Guess I'll have to wait until this Summer


----------



## david (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave  Good too see you  How are ya??
> 
> Justin, hey babe  Thanks, I'll have lots of fun  Sure, I'll be a very personal guide this summer
> Wuv wou!!



I'm doin' peach... just peachy!  

I had a delay in the promotion that I am doing for two bands and *someone special-model wise*  Let me know if you'd like a copy!  (2 CD's and promotional items!!  )  

PM OR EMAIL YOUR ADDY IF YOU WANT ONE!


----------



## Jenny (May 6, 2004)

Hey guys!  I'm back!
I've had a lovely time in Stockholm! It's a beautiful town and the weather was so fabulous! I got my visa at the embassy and I found my shoes yesterday too  Yesterday I walked around for like 6 hours straight  I must have burned like 5000 calories  Diet has been good, wednesday I had a chicken salad and a salmon salad. Yesterday was a bit higher in fat, since I had some fattier protein at the breakfast buffet and I'm sure the salads I had were a bit fattier than normal. When I got back yesterday evening I was soooo beat and my mom had some leftover meatpie that I had, which was only semi healthy. Had some fruits spread out over the two days, it was the only kind of carbs I did have. Overall I've done okay


----------



## Jenny (May 7, 2004)

Friday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1/2 small grapefruit

Workouts:
*weights:
*cardio:
- AM: 40 min running


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2004)

I am happy to hear that everything went well for you at the embassy. So how does it feel being a yankee  (psst i am just jealous)


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Morning Doll!!    Glad you had a good time!  Do you find it hard to stick to your diet when you are away from home?


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

Hey honey 

Glad you had a good trip and made it back safely   Did you have a nice run this morning?  Sounds like fun, did you wear your new shoes?


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2004)

hey Jenny, I'm glad everything went good for you and you had a good trip!!!

how are the new shoes?? I realllly want a pair.. let me know how they feel on your powerwalks! Thanks!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys!

Whew, I'm so tired today, both emotionally and physically  I had a great time with the other instructors at my gym last night. We did some salsa dancing, had dinner and then went bar hopping a little  It was fun!

I miss my honey


----------



## Jenny (May 8, 2004)

Saturday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1/2 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz tuna
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Saturday 8th:
> 
> Meal 1:
> ...


Have you ever considered buying your own 'real live' chicken?  It might save you some $$$ in the long run. 

You could keep it in your back yard


----------



## david (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Have you ever considered buying your own 'real live' chicken?  It might save you some $$$ in the long run.
> 
> You could keep it in your back yard




Well at that rate (Jenny Meal post today), she would need at least 21 chickens in her backyard!   

Imagine if Cows laid eggs?  E-I-E-I-ooouch!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Have you ever considered buying your own 'real live' chicken?  It might save you some $$$ in the long run.
> 
> You could keep it in your back yard:



 I know, I've thought about it  There were a lot of eggs yesterday  I was so tired after being out clubbing (I think I'm getting old  ) and eggs are easy 
But those chickens would be burned out after a week


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Dave, I know, 21 cickens would be kinda noisy 

Haha, you guys know what I'm doing tonigh?  I'm going to a Britney Spears concert in Copenhagen with my sister  It's going to be fun


----------



## david (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Dave, I know, 21 cickens would be kinda noisy
> 
> Haha, you guys know what I'm doing tonigh?  I'm going to a Britney Spears concert in Copenhagen with my sister  It's going to be fun




Are you going to wear a school girls outfit with a white button down shirt tied in a know?    I love Britney... she's awesome!

Jenny, did you get the email I sent early on about the CD package I sent you?  BTW, nice shipping charges!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Oh no David, I didn't want you to pay money for shipping me stuff  You'll have to give me your address so I can send you something from Sweden!!!  I'd like that!

I love Britney too, she's such a great performer  No school girls outfit, but I'm going to dress sexy  I might take a pic for Justin, and I might post it too 
Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Sunday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
4 oz salmon
lotsa veggies

Meal 3:
6 oz pork tenderloin
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
(I made this shake at the bathroom in the concert arena. All the girls were staring at me like I was crazy, but I really didn't care  )

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Cals probably too low again today.. Um, will check fitday..
Okay, macros:
1464 cals
186g protein 53%
80g protein 23%
37g fat 24%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Bench press: 3x8
- Cable cross: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Leg press: 3x12-15
- Leg extentions: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 2x8
- Over head presses: 2x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Standing calf raises: 3x10
- Seated calf raises: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 40 min running  My new shoes totally inspire me, I love them 
- Biking to gym and home

*Stretch:
- 20 min yoga stretch. I really like this and it's making me more flexible, which really really feels good. I've always been pretty flexible (old gymnast), but I've been getting some stiff areas that are doing me no good..


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!  how was the Britney concert? 
did you ned up getting those pink sneakers?? 
ahhh I love stretching, pilates is awesome to me!  

Have a great day girlie!


----------



## Eggs (May 9, 2004)

Hey Baby 

  Have a great time at that Britney concert.  Going to take me a pic huh?  I'd like that   Wish I could be there with you... we'll have to go to a Britney concert together some time 

  I'm glad you like your new shoes, and that you're seeing increased flexibility with your yoga   You're doing such a great job with your diet and workouts hottie!  Makes me all proud that my girlie is so consistant and dedicated. 

  Talk to you soon amazing lady


----------



## david (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh no David, I didn't want you to pay money for shipping me stuff  You'll have to give me your address so I can send you something from Sweden!!!  I'd like that!
> 
> I love Britney too, she's such a great performer  No school girls outfit, but I'm going to dress sexy  I might take a pic for Justin, and I might post it too
> Have a great Sunday!




  No, don't worry about the shipping charges, I was more amused at it than worried.  It's funny about all the paperwork that had to be done in order to ship it.  I had to do that paperwork for NT as well.  The funnier part of it was after I did the first paperwork for Global Priority was I said to the Post Office worker, "I wanna put a confirmation recipient..... what slip do I use?"  He said, well, you have to redo everything (including the box) and put it in a Global Express box"  I started laughing and said, "I've been here for 40 mins already!!"  I sent out packages for 3 international and 7 in the United states.  Scaringly enough, I have to send up to 100 soon!!

Again, this promo pack I'm sending is my part within the music industry where I "Give back" to the music industry and to expand the growth of those who also, have belief and love for music as well.  

The Britney show.... I'd love to see your outfit..... rats!  No schoolgirl outfit.  Well, Brit has outgrowned that image and has some "beyond provacative" club-wear gear!

Have a great day/night.  I'm off to the beach!!


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2004)

Britney was great  She's such an awesome performer and it was a lot of fun! My whole body was aching after standing up for like 5 hours though  All the waiting kinda wore me down 

Britney rocks though  there were some overly pornal stuff, but most of the show was great, I loved all the dancing!

I'm tired now


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Have you ever considered buying your own 'real live' chicken?  It might save you some $$$ in the long run.
> 
> You could keep it in your back yard



   

BTW you are way sexier than britney.. 

A hottie w/ class always wins out over outright trash!


----------



## Eggs (May 10, 2004)

Definitely a hottie with class!


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Hey Greek  Actually I don't think Britney is trash. Not many people can do what she does and I admire her for it. Yes, she's down right pornal sometimes, but her heart is in the right place 

Justin, thanks baby


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Monday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cuo oats

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1585 cals
205g protein 55%
77g carbs 20%
42g fat 25%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG lat pulldowns: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- BB deadlifts: 3x12-15
- Leg curls: 3x8-10
- DB curls: 3x6-8
- Cable X curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x15
- Back extensions: 3x12-15

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Hey girl, how do u like push/pull in comparison to bp splits? Since I am so anti-mass, I'm looking for new routines which will help me get firm, but not big (Damn those genes)


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Well, it has helped me a lot in leaning out, but it probably has to do with the fact that I had been doing the 4 day split for years and my body responded well to change. Before I lost my weight (I still have moooore to loose  ) I thought I was too muscular, but it was just the fat making me look bulky 
Push/pull won't make you gain a bunch of mass, so it might be a good move for you


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Thanks honey! I have read that training each bodypart to failure leads to mass gain whereas more varied, circuit type approaches lead to a leaner, toned look.. So basically I'm between push/pull and some kind of circuit training..


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

Well you can't tone a muscle  You either gain muscle or you don't. Circuit training won't make you gain as much muscle, so it's basicly just building a little bit of muscle and burns calories.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

That's what I want  

Push/pull is a kind of circuit training right?


----------



## Jenny (May 10, 2004)

That depends on how you define circuit training


----------



## Jenny (May 11, 2004)

Tuesday 11th:

Meal 1: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1 slice cheese
3 tbsp brown rice
1 oz chicken
(tried to get the cals up a little, they are way too low today AGAIN.. Really need to eat more when I'm this active!!)

Totals:
1550 cals
192g protein 52%
92g carbs 25%
39g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:'
- AM: 30 min powerwalk/jog/run/sprints. Now I was really just supposed to walk this morning cause I'm teaching 60 min of spinning tonight  But I was just soooo motivated, I couldn't hold myself back  The sun was shining, I wore a sleeveless top and my shoes, well I'm telling you, these shoes makes me feel like I'm flying  I powerwalked for about 5 mins in total  Did some AMAZING sprints in the park and then jogged/ran the rest. It felt soooooooooo good 
- 60 min spinning, teaching.

*Stretch, pylometrics:
- 25 min yoga strenght, 15 min yoga stretch


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

Jenny

How are ya today?  10 days huh??   

12 days for me


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl!

Now it's 9 days


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Wednesday 12th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 thin slices whole grain bread
(this is a danish type bread without even any kind of trace of fine flour  )
1 tsp butter

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
2 slice bread (as above )
1 tsp butter

Totals:
1688 cals 
181g protein 45%
113g carbs 28%
48g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weights: push
- DB bench press: 3x7-8
- DB inclines: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x10-12
- Leg extenstions: 3xu8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Front raises: 3x10
- Tricep kickbacks: 3x10
- Over head tricep extensions: 3x8
*Cardio:
Basicly OFF, just some walking all over town to pick up documents on different institutions


----------



## Eggs (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Now it's 9 days



      



~


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

I know Justin


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Yesterday when I was teaching spinning I got a weird sensation in my heart.. It started hurting a little and I got really scared. I've felt it a little today too and I've been a little weak and seeing stars when moving too fast. I know it's probably nothing, but it scared me. I read about this girl in Oxygen who were 20 years old and fit but got some kind of heart failure and nearly died. Weird that I came across it today of all days  Well, I talked to J'bo about it and she said it could be from not getting enough carbs. Well, I haven't been low carbing, so I don't know. But I raised carbs a little today and didn't do any cardio.

On a positive note, I had a pretty good workout today  Today one of my friends there said "Jenny, you have lost a shitload of weight!! REALLY REALLY much!!". I was like "thanks ". And this weekend this competing bodybuilder who started working out at another gym a few months back came back to my gym and when he saw me he was like "holy crap, what have you been doing??"..   It's fun, I'm really comfortable in my own skin again  I still have ways to go though, I'm going to keep improving


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

thats SOOO awesome Jenny about the compliments! you HAVE done SO well for yourself!!   
I hope that your heart is ok!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Rest up darling! It sucks when you get scary pains.. but maybe your body just needs a break?

Have you been taking EC? I recommend taking a break off that if you are..


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2004)

Jenny, I'm don't believe carbs would have much to do with that or not.  If you are taking any stimulants, as Greeky said, I would highly suggest coming off of them.  If I recall you are taking some form of stimulant.  You should cycle off of them for a week and see if the pain comes back.  If it doesn't and you wish to continue with them, then start with 1 per day and increase and monitor yourself very CAREFULLY!  JMHO.

I hope you feel better and congrats on the kick ass compliments


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Hey girls 
AJ- thank you sweetie 

Greeky- I use stimulants sometimes, but not yesterday when I felt the pain. 

Jodi- I always cycle them, I don't even take them two days in a row usually, I take one maybe 2-3 days a week.  I'm sure I'm just one big worrier as usal  However, I'm having a physical examination next week for the health record I need to send to the US university, so I'm going to have them look at the cardiac activity even though the Uni don't require heart check ups. It's not really a pain, just a weird sensation. Thank you


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Better safe than sorry darlin! 

Hope all goes well at your check-up, let us know!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2004)

Definatley get that checked out honey. I know the feeling your talking about..but I have reasons for getting mine.. I have a weak valve muscle near my heart..was born with a weak heart. I get that feeling about once a month..sucks..its just weird.

Make SURE you tell the dr. about the stimulants your taking every now and then. 

Take care babe!

And YEAH~~ your in the single digits on the countdown


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Thanks girls  
Greeky, I definately agree, better safe than sorry 

Stace, I didn't know about your heart problems, I'm sorry honey  It's a good things you take care of yourself with a good diet and working out  Do go to regular check ups with it?
I can't really tell the doc about me using synephedrine since it's illegal here, but I'll tell him I use another type of fat burner without it.
I know, single digits


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2004)

Thursday 13th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 slice wg bread
1 tbsp sf jam

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Totals:
1721cals
204g p 49%
108g carbs 28%
42g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- CG rows: 3x8
- Smith lunges: 3x12-15
- Leg curls: 3x12
- DB curls: 3x8
- BB curlss: 4x8
- Crunches: 3x12
- Oblique crunches: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM: 55 min powerwalk
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## Eggs (May 13, 2004)

I hope your time with My goes well today honey... and good job on that workout.  You definitely deserve some "you're looking fine" compliments.  Cause you are 

I'm glad you'll get your physical next week baby and get your heart checked out as well.  Its good to have it checked out just in case.    Maybe a little TLC will make it feel better, thats what my heart has been needing   Okay, I'm a dork   Hope you have a good day baby


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Do you really think your doc cares more about upholding the law than his patient's health? I think it's important to be honest with the doc...


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Justin your not a dork~ Your a sweetheart!!

Jenny thats good your getting it checked..definatly tell that dr. that you take a fat burner.. 
Yes I get mine checked twice a year!! All they do is run an EKG on me..and then every other year I have some weird Expensive thing run on me..fun.. haha.

But I'm fine..its really no big deal..and exercise/clean diet helps me so much.


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Justin  You know what, I get to see a very special someone in just ONE WEEK!!!  Then I don't have to be away from him ANYMORE!!   

Thanks Greeky, I might talk to him about it. I've never had any problems with my thermos. I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with me 

Stace, you're right, Justin is definately a sweetheart! I'm glad you're getting your heart checked frequently, those things are not to be taken lightly!


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

Friday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1 grapefruit (my first fruit in a week)
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 slices wg bread
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1.5 cup rice
veggies

I did a little carb  up tonight. I haven't been low carbing, so it's not like I really really had to, but I felt like I wanted to to keep my body guessing 

Totals:
1755cals
161g protein 39%
182g carbs 44%
31g fat 17%

Workouts: 
*Weights: off
*cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

Hey Jenny! how are you doing ?? 
why the grapefruit was you'r first fruit of the week? why did you cut on fruits?


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

Hey Sara  I'm doing well 
Well, I'm trying to cut back on fructose I guess to see how my body responds to that


----------



## sara (May 14, 2004)

ok


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

WOW 7 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

I was shocked to see 1.5 cups of rice! 

How do you cook your chicken?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2004)

1 week, 1 week, 1 week


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

I know guys!  It's good that we're getting together soon cause our phone bills are hurtung  We just talked for the second time today, for an hour and a half 

Jill, yes, I decided to carb up some. But now I'm feeling guilty so I will go for a run..


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Girlie don't feel guilty! Your Mind knew you needed it. However--I bet it helps you have lots of energy for that Run!!!

WoW An hour and a half!! I bet you guys do have high phone bills--although its all worth it.. And think of it this way: Couples that live in the same town probably go out to eat togehter let's say once a week... which may cost between 25-50 bucks.. add that up to 4 times a month (OR MORE) and thats pricey.. sooo DON'T feel bad about that phone bill--it's how you guys spend time together


----------



## Jill (May 14, 2004)

Dont feel guilty.... 

Did you miss my chix question?


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2004)

I know I wasn't supposed to feel guilty, it did my body good to have some extra carbs. I'm spinning before breakfast today too  It's hard, cause when  I eat a little more than I usually do, that guilt feeling comes, even though I only had clean carbs yesterday and it wasn't even close to a binge. My mind has troubles separating those still, and I'm having a bit of troubles easing up on the control sometimes 

Yep Stace, you're right, it's our way to date  We have to buy expensive plane tickets to see each other too though  Right now we have really cheap phone cards, so it's not expensive for us to call really 

I prepare my chicken differently. Yesterday it was cut up and prepared in a pan.


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2004)

Saturday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
2 slices cheese

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1532cals
194g protein 53%
84g carbs 23%
38g fat 24%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- DB benchpress: 3x7-8
- Pec deck: 3xd8
- Smith squats: 3x10-12
- Leg extensions: 3x10
- Arnold presses: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Over head presses: 3x8
- Kick backs: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min cah-razy spinning 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## atherjen (May 15, 2004)

less than a week    
things look super Jenny!!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Jen!!  I know, it's kinda crazy, after aaaaaall this time apart, we only have FIVE more days until we get to be together and not leave each other anymore


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

Sunday 16th:
Today is going to be fiiiillled with workouts, so I better eat enough..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1/2 slice wg bread
1 tbsp sf jam 

Meal 2:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
(history repeats itself )

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
3 slices lf cheese
veggies

Meal 4:
4 oz lean beef
1.5 slice wg bread
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1694 cals (I know, a little more wouldn't hurt...)
194g protein 48%
105g carbs 26%
48g fat 27%

Workouts: 
*Weights: Pull
- CG pulldowns: 3x7-8
- WG rows: 3x8-10
- Deadlifts: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x10
- Bicep curls: 3x6-8
- Cable X curls: 3x8-10
- Plank holds: 3xmax
- Back extensions: 3x10

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home
- 60 min kick ass spinning


----------



## david (May 16, 2004)

Hey Pumpkin Pie!  

You MUST be floating on air!!!!  Awesome!!  You and Jus will be together for a long time!!!    Gee, IM is not going to see much of you two online as we used to.  At least ya better not!  

Did you want any copies of the CD's?  I have the full album if interested.  By the way, the band is requesting to name me as Band Manager.    I'm scared but happy and yet, thankful.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

Hey Sugar Plum  (I had to come up with something to match pumkin pie )

Yes, I am floating on air and it isn't just my new Nike's working! l It feels amazing and I'm all antsy to see Justin. We're talking on the phone for hours each day just to make the time pass faster! I just want to go to the airport and pick him up NOW! 

Wow, manager?  Does that mean that Justin and I will get VIP passes when we come to Florida? 

And don't worry, I'd never leave IM  I'm going to keep my journal up cause it's imortant to me and helps me progress


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2004)

Hey Greek


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2004)

dont even think about going to florida without notifying me missy  

its a smilie party in here


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

Morning sunshine!!! Wow, 5 days!!! It must be great to know that the two of you will be together 4-ever!!!   

Everything is looking great as usual!


----------



## david (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Wow, manager?  Does that mean that Justin and I will get VIP passes when we come to Florida?



THere is no such thing as VIP when you play in a small venue/club!     Just Kidding.  There are small "perks" though.  However, if lady luck has it, if they go beyond and above then, "yes"!


----------



## Eggs (May 16, 2004)

Thats what I'm talking about... show us the VIP baaaaby!   Just messing... but we wouldnt complain about getting some special treatment at a club when we come visit ya David   Oh, and you'll have to explain to us where the party places are in Florida so if we get some other time to party or head back there for some R&R we know where the hot spots are 

Honey - I'm all smiles thinking about you picking me up at the airport    

 ....


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

J'Booty, nooo, I'd never do that  Justin's grandma and his cousin and her husband to be all live down there, so we're thinking of going to visit them. I'd love to  It's a good thing Justin has family all over, makes me able to see the states 

Jill, I know! 4 days now! 

David, what Justin said 

Honey, you are one silly boyfriend, but I love you for it  It's a good thing I'm such a silly girl


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Monday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
4 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4: 
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 5: (I knew 2 shakes in a row wasn't a good idea, wasn't able to put it together any other way today time wise. It left me super hungry when  I got home and I had this meal that wasn't planned. It fits my totals though  )
1/3 cup cottage cheese
2 slices wg bread
1 tsp butter

Meal 6:
1/4 cup cottage cheese
0.1 cup sesame seeds

Totals:
1617 cals
179g protein 46%
94g carbs 24%
51g fat 29%


Workouts:
*weights: Off
*Cardio: Probably off (I really should rest)
*Stretch/pylometrics:


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

JENNY!!!! 4 DAYS!!!!   SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

You dont want to be tired before your trip... rest is a good idea!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

I know Stace  

Well Greek, I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Eggs (May 17, 2004)

I'm not silly 

Good job on making the best of a busy day diet wise baby!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

I agree.. great job on the meals!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Not happy with my meals or macros today. It's the stress getting to me, had to get two shots (in each arm, owww  ) today for my health record. Worked with another 12 page project today and just got it done.. Still haven't done the music for my spin class or cleaned my room  Tomorrow will be just as packed too  I hate being stressed  It's my no 1 downfall..


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Honey what is wrong with your meals today?? They look okay to me! I hate stress too. I'm so sorry your having to deal with so much!! Wish I had some good advice for you!!!!

Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

I know sweetie, thanks. They're not bad, just not perfect. I would be better off without wg bread and without cottage cheese and without sesame seeds. I know, I know, I'm a freak  When I'm stressed out I'm even more of a perfectionist than usual 
School is really stressing me out right now, it makes me want to cry just thinking about it 

Thanks for the hugs, I needed them


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

Hey Jenny.
We all have bad days toots. 
Just think about what 4 days will bring 
Stress is hard to deal with on your own but know that we are all here to help you


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 17, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Hang in there sweetie!! It'll all get better!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

HUGS HUGS HUGS!!!! I am sorry that school is really stressing you out sweetie!! Ya Just think..Justin will be there SOON!

Plus if it makes you feel better--I have had TOO many pretzels today 

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Aww, my girls  Thank you so much  I was one cranky bitch yesterday  It's easy to loose sight of what's important. Today I'm going to make myself feel better! Still lots to do, but I'll handle it differently. I'm getting my hair done today  I might take a pic tonight 
Oww, my shoulders are sore from where I got the shots. They put them right in the delt muscle, so it feels like I've done a big shoulder workout  The lady that gave them to me said that I should stay unactive last night after them or they might get swollen. I was like "Hmm, I wouldn't mind swollen delts, that's sexy" 
Okay, I'm getting silly, it's the caffine talking


----------



## Jenny (May 17, 2004)

Tuesday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
4 oz lean beef
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oats
1 tbsp sf jam

Meal 5:
3 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 6 (after spinning  ): 
1 dl whey
1 slice wg bread
3 fish oil

Totals:
1708 cals
203g protein 49%
103g carbs 28%
43g fat 23%

Today I'll be out getting things done most of the day, so will have to pack 3 meals again. Was cooking lunch while cooking breakfast, was using all the plates on the stove and doing some multi tasking 

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline bp: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8-10
- Hack squats: 3x10-12
- Leg extensions: 2x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
Superset triceps to save time:
- Rope pushdowns
- Over head presses

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning. Taught the class and gave it aaaaall


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Have fun being pampered 
I got apts all week too.
3 meals to bring  your lucky hun.
I gotta take 5 with me most days 
Have a good  one. Only 3 more days for the both of us.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Morning Cutie!!! Hope your having an awesome day so far    I have to pack three to four meals everyday too- it sucks!! I always forget something too!!  Can't wait to see a picture!!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Hey girls 
Haha, you bring a lot of meals too  I don't have acess to a fridge to put it in, so I need to bring stuff to cool it down, annoying..
My hair turned out blonder and shorter than I had planned, but it looks good  I like it  I guess cutting it a bit shorter before summer is a good idea since it grows like crazy over the summer months  It's still almost down to my nipples, so not too short


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

jenny said nipples


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

I'm a drrrrty girl ya know, I just hide it really well


----------



## Eggs (May 18, 2004)

Mmm, cant wait to run my hands through that hair and have it draped over my body 

Haha, yeah... you hide it pretty well... but not too much 

Oooh, did you say nipples?


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

My hair is missing you too you know 

Later guys, I'm off to tan and teach spinning  Got some new music today and it's rockin


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!  I bet your hair looks cute!! we need pics  
3 more days? WOW!!!  thats exciting!! 
have a good spinning class!


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Lmao at Jenny Talking dirty!!!!! 
Oh I bet your hair looks So Cute!!! 

I have to pack 3 meals a day to work with me too--but I'm like Andrea and I forget stuff!! LoL

Have a great day honeypie!!


----------



## Jenny (May 18, 2004)

Hey girls 

I had a friggin great spinning class!  I nearly killed my spinners and myself  I'm beat, in a good way! I didn't even feel that I worked hard today, I was having so much fun  I'm going to have to teach another 60 min session tomorrow night, cause the girl who was supposed to teach it hurt her hip and is on crutches! Crutches aren't good for spinning 
I hope you're both having a great day


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

HEY!!
Nope I don't think crutches are too good for spinning..lol.. poor girl!!!
Glad you had such an AWESOME class!!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Stace 

Wednesday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 2:
6 oz cod
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1 slice wg bread
1 tsp sf jam
veggies

Meal 5: (snack before spinning)
2 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 6: (after spin)
1 dl whey
1.5 wg bread
1 tbsp sf jam

Totals:
1745cals (glad I got some more in with all these workouts  )
214g protein 51%
121g carbs 29%
37g fat 20%

Workouts: 
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8
- Rear delt lifts: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x10-12
- Smith lunges: 3x10-12
- Cable curls: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x14
- Rope crunches: 3x8-12
- Supersetted calves: seated & standing

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning
- lotsa transportation walking


----------



## atherjen (May 19, 2004)

Ive been loving watching your countdowns Jenny!!  2 days!  thats exciting!!  

Have a super day!


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2004)

Thanks AJ, I've been having a pretty good day  Had my check up with the DOC, I'm in good shape  EKG was normal and everything looked good


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

Yeah!!! I'm glad you had an EKG Done, and that it is normal!


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2004)

Hey Jenny! 

  I'm glad your EKG turned out well too!  That makes me happy that my girl is healthy 

  I hope your spinning class tonight is as good as your class last night.  Have a great time!


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2004)

Oh, and baby...


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Stacey 

Justin, haha, a bootie huh  Well I'm going to pinch yours tomorrow morning  
I'm glad I'm healthy too you know  Cause then I can be healthy with my healthy boy


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2004)

Thursday 20th :

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oats

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 3: 
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 4:
4 oz lean beef
veggies
1 slice wg bread
2 tsp butter

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1516cals 
182g protein 49%
74g carbs 20%
50g fat 30%

Workouts:
*Weights: prob OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min powerwalk
- about 20 min biking
- hours of cleaning
*Stretch/pylometrics:
- 30 min yoga, it's pretty intense


----------



## sara (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks Stace
> 
> Wednesday 19th:
> ...



Jenny, you always have carbs after spining class?


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2004)

I didn't use to, but it's pretty stupid for me not to  Cause I burn so friggin many calories on those classes. I always make myself totally exhausted. 60 min of super hard work, and for me not to feed my body after that would be pretty stupid  Right now I'm doing a lot of cardio, so I've had a few more carbs to fuel it. But to answer your question, no, not always, but most of the time


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

LoL, it's not a number anymore.. it's a word!!!!

TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!! Have a safe trip sweetie pie!


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeee!!! Tomorrow?!? Have a tonne of fun with your sweets!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

wooohoooooooooooo TOMORRRRRRRRRRRRROW!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

eggy is there tomorrow  have you fluffed his pillows yet?


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jenny!!!  Had to come and say hello I know I have disappeared just have been beyond busy with everything.  I hope you are in heaven with Eggs there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2004)

Wha?  Whats going on tomorrow?


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2004)

Awww, all my girls  Thanks  You all rock 

Shortstuff, HEY stranger!! I've been missing you 

Justin, you're a geek  

Whew, I've been cleaning like crazy today  Haha, my parents seem to use the "your boyfriend is coming tomorrow, do this, do that" line a lot  Haha, I don't mind, they're the greatest parents in the world 
I just had a "take care of Jenny shower" with shaving and stuff  

The pillow is fluffed, the room is clean, Jenny is ready for her honey


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2004)

i'm so happy for you.  are you staring at the clock?  anyway - wanted to say that i hope you have a wonderful time together.  enjoy.


----------



## Eggs (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> The pillow is fluffed, the room is clean, Jenny is ready for her honey



Your honey really needs you   Lets share that pillow tomorrow 

I'll see you in the morning love... and I'll be missing you like crazy in the mean time.  But oh, you know... only until 7AM tomorrow


----------



## shortstuff (May 20, 2004)

I know I have missed you too Jenny, but you know how it goes with school that by the time i have free time to sit around I am so pooped i just want to do NOTHING!  Plus I am trying to cram a million extra things so when I graduate and move to San Francisco I can find a kickl butt job!


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW all the love in here! 

have a WONDERFUL SUPER time together Jenny/Justin!


----------



## sara (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I didn't use to, but it's pretty stupid for me not to  Cause I burn so friggin many calories on those classes. I always make myself totally exhausted. 60 min of super hard work, and for me not to feed my body after that would be pretty stupid  Right now I'm doing a lot of cardio, so I've had a few more carbs to fuel it. But to answer your question, no, not always, but most of the time



Thanks hon


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

AWWWWWW!!!

Jenny sounds like your all set & ready for your Love!!  Yeah!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

He's HERE!!   

He's standing behind me with his arms around me kissing my neck    

Gotta goooooo


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Friday 21st:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 slice wg bread
1 tsp butter

Meal 2: 
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3: (we forgot to eat and didn't eat for 6 hours  Yes, I started getting cranky )
1/2 grapefruit
3 slices wg bread

Meal 4:
6 oz lean pork
veggies
1 slice wg bread

Meals are a bit weird today, which is understandable  Nooo cheating though


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> He's HERE!!
> 
> He's standing behind me with his arms around me kissing my neck
> ...




AWWw 

HAVE FUN you lovebirdies!!!!


----------



## Jill (May 21, 2004)

*Love is in the air...*


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

...i cant believe they together....oh love is in the air.
i dont know when they will come up for some freash air.
ohhhh love is in the air.
jenny and her eggy are together as a pair,
they dont want to seperate, oh love is in the air.


----------



## shortstuff (May 21, 2004)

I love the song    HAVE FUN JENNY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Justin is the most amazing man ever  We can still hardly believe we're actually together for the long run right now, we're so used to only having short periods of time together. It's amazing


----------



## greekblondechic (May 21, 2004)

AWWWWW!!!!!! So glad he got there safely and is making his Jenny a happy happy girl!  Have fun you two!!!! Don't forget about us IM'ers!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Oh, we won't forget you  We're just going to be the digustingly happy couple around here  We're closer than ever and are just going to have an amazing summer together 

It's so beautiful  And I'm really learning to enjoy things without letting my worries and fears stand in the way, which is amazing  

Today we've been talking lots, our communication is amazing  We've also been out shopping.. Snuggling, kissing, you get the picture 

Thank you all for your sweetness 

Oooh, Justin's back from the bathroom, gotta go!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> He's HERE!!
> 
> He's standing behind me with his arms around me kissing my neck
> ...



YEAH!!! AWWW I'M SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU TWO!!

HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## david (May 21, 2004)

Hey you two!!!    Have a great time and Jenny, don't get "Drained"    Play the song for Justin!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys  We're having fun and trying to get it into our heads that we're actually together for REAL now.. We're boyfriend and girlfriend IRL, no more internet stuff  Which is a big adjustment, but we're loving the transition


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2004)

Saturday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1 tbsp brown rice

Snack before gym:
1/2 protein bar (carb sense)

Meal 2: PWO
1 dl whey

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
1 slice wg bread
veggies
3 olives

Meal 4:
6 oz chicken
lots of veggies
(I made a lovely stir fry  )

Meal 5:
1/2 dl whey
5 olives

Totals:
1683cals
211g protein 54%
96g carbs 25%
38g fat 21%

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and triceps
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-8
- Lateral raises: 4x10-12
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Rear delt raises: 4x10
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning


----------



## Eggs (May 22, 2004)

Hey Baby! 

I'm in Sweden now and Jenny and I are having a great time.  She went spinning this morning and I talked with her parents for a little bit before they left for the day.  When she came back we made a nice big breakfast together and are getting ready to head out for a trip to the gym I'll be going to this Summer.'

Its really amazing finally being here and together and not have leaving eachother in just a few days on the mind.  Anyways, I'm having a great time   Hope everyone is doing well and ready for the Summer!

Jenny...   Wuuuuv Wouuuuu


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2004)

Hey hottie  I love you


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2004)

Sunday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
2 tbsp sf jam

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
7 olives
2 slices ww bread

Meal 3:
6 oz white fin fish
veggies
1/2 small potatoe

Meal 4:
2/3 dl whey
3 tbsp cottage cheese
veggies

Totals:
1480 cals
152g protein 42%
108g carbs 30%
46g fat28%


Workouts:
*weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2004)

you two are precious.
thanks for the positive thoughts.
they helped  

i have gotten ALOT out of the shoot  
more than i expected and life couldnt be better. today we head to the beach.

snuggle up you two and never let go


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2004)

I think you should post some pics like last time Justin visited you


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2004)

Justin gets the "best Boyfriend" of the year award!! Your soo Sweet!! I admire you to and so happy for you guys!

Yes..pics when you get time


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2004)

Hi Jenny  I found your journal


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2004)

Riss, it was about time 

Girls, we'll try to get pics soon


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2004)

Monday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
2 tbsp sf jam

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
1/3 cup cottage cheese
1 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
2 tbsp cc

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 tbsp cc
veggies

Totals:
1645cals
188g protein 46%
113g carbs 28%
50g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & biceos:
- DB benchpress: 4x7-8
- Incline DB presses: 4x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- DB bicep curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 3x8
Wanted to do one more exercise on each muscle group, but the gym was closing 

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min run


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 24, 2004)

Oh, I'm so happy for you sweetie!!!! Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## shortstuff (May 24, 2004)

Hey Jenny have a great day!!!!!    Have fun with Justin!!


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2004)

Hope you are having fun with your sweets! Are you two training together????

35min run??? I am seriously addicted to running now, Im just LOVING it!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2004)

Nc- Thanks girl 

SS- thanks 

Jill- Yes, we are training together  I like running too, I've been running quite a bit over the last few weeks.


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
2 tbsp cc

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
2 slices wg bread
1/4 avocado
veggies

Meal 3:
1 slice wg bread
2 oz turkey
cottage cheese
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/3 avocado

Workouts:
*Weights: off
*Cardio:
- AM: 80 min powerwalk
- 40 min run/powerwalk (spinning got cancelled)
*Stretch, pylometrics:
- 25 min yoga strenght
- 25 min yoga stretch (with Justin  )


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> AM: 80 min powerwalk


----------



## Stacey (May 25, 2004)

Hey Honey!! Awesome Meals & Workouts!! Was Justin With you on that long powerwalk??


----------



## shortstuff (May 25, 2004)

Are you counting the extra cardio    You rock Jenny!!!  I am so super jealous of you!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2004)

Hey peeps!

I'm still alive  I just don't feel like posting as much anymore I guess.. With Justin here and stuff. I'm on the computer quite a bit looking for a place to live in Harrisonburg, so I don't want to spend even more time on the computer. I haven't cheated any, diet has been good  Which has been a little harder than usual since Justin is here and that is usually "relax and enjoy"- time. However, this is for more than a week, so that doesn't apply this time  So, we're eating healthy (at least  I AM ) and working out  I'm doing my AM cardio 6 mornings a week as usual 
The end pics are due this weekend and well, I think I'll take them. I know I've made a whole lot of progress, but I just don't feel like I need to be in a competition to get that pointed out to me. I don't know, maybe it's just silly and I should just suck it up an post pics  I might, and might not 

Have a great say everyone


----------



## shortstuff (May 27, 2004)

Jenny you sound so happy!!  That is good to hear.  You have the perfect mind set and hope you find a great place to live in Harrisonburg    Have fun!!!


----------



## Jill (May 30, 2004)

I miss reading your journal, come back!!  I guess you are just enjoying your quality time with your hunny bunny!


----------



## Jenny (May 31, 2004)

Hey guys!
I'm still alive  Justin and I are having a great time!  Today is Justin's birthday  We're getting cah-razy with cheating  After 53 days of no sugar it's chocking my body  We made pancakes for breakfast and had syrup and stuff on them. I could eat two and then I started feeling sick. We've got a buttload of candy, but I'm telling you, it's not good! Sweets aren't my thing anymore, I want fooooood   Good thing we got some brie and stuff too  I'm going to have coffee drinks with junk in em and everything cause I SO feel like I've deserved it


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey all!
Well, we had a CRAZY cheat day  It was so much fun, but our tummies weren't really happy. I was PMSing as well so after a few insulin highs I started getting really cranky  No more sugar for a while, that's for sure. Candy and ice cream isn't my thing anymore. We didn't have ice cream really, I didn't feel like it at all. The coffee drink was good though  Oh and the Whopper meal Justin and I shared  and the Indian food with Naan bread  We had a good time. 
yesterday I didn't eat much at all, but I had CRAZY cravings all day.. It was bad  Didn't touch any of the junk we had left though. We still have the bag of candy and chocolate bars and cookies in our apartment, but nooo touching.

OHH, and we're going to GREECE in a week   We found an amazing last minute deal to Crete and will stay in a 3 star + apartment with pool for a week  It's so cheap that it's rediculous! We're really excited!!

I just need to knock this damn exam off on Friday. Am a little worried, but I'm sure I'll pass. I just need to focus some more these last two days of studying.
Still looking for apartments i Harrisonburg. Found a great girl to room with, but then I found another place which is sooo cool that I might leave her and stay there on my own. Um, that sounded pretty bad  It's not though, cause I told her all about it and that I'm kinda torn. Here's a link to the cool place: www.sunchase.net It's really nice. But that girl is really nice and the place she's got sounds pretty good.. Hmm, tough choice.

Okay, I better run, going to study 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2004)

Glad to hear Justins Bday was fun, and that you got all of the cheats out of your system. I actually feel really gross after eating a bunch of bad food.

That link to those apartment thingies-that place is beautiful!!!!! Why are you 2 moving? And how far will you guys be moving from where you are right now?

Oh ya have a fab time in Greece luck ones!

Take care


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

That sound like soooo much fun jenny!!!!  Good luck Friday, I have a final exam today, then one on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey guys! 

Jill, this place is in Harrisonburg, VA. We're in Sweden now 

SS, Good luck sweets!!! I know you can do it!! 

I just paid for our Greece trip  It's so friggin cheap! Flight AND 3+ apartment for a week for around $150  

Justin and I just had a great chest and bicep workout! I did some cardio as well and now I'm really ready for some hardcore studying


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

Jenny- I am so happy that you guys are having a wonderful time together. Your cheat food sounds yummy. I bet you didn't feel good after all that. I always feel horrible after a Cheat..almost to where I need to call in sick to work. 
That apartment looks awesome girl!!

Ohh Greece! WoW Have Fun!

Do you guys have an apartment right now together? Or are you staying with your parents?

Happy Late Birthday To Justin!!
Good Luck on your Exam! You will do great!!
Take Care sweetie, Have a wonderful day with Justin.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW!! $150!! Thats AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Stace!
Thanks  I know, I needed a cheat after 53 days of no sugar  It did shock my body pretty bad though  I'm going to stay clean until Greece, then I'm going to have good FOOD and skip the sweet stuff which I don't like anymore 
I just signed a lease with that Sunchase place!!  It's such an awesome place!! 

Justin has an apartment here in Sweden and I'm going to live there with him for most of the summer. I still oficially live at home though, but I won't be here much. The apartment in Malmö is really cute and we're just going to have an amazing summer 

I feel like I'm walking on clouds. I just hope I'll pass that damn exam and everything will be just perfect


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 2, 2004)

Jenny!! I wanted to pop in to catch up and tell you that I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! It sounds like things are going so great for you. Yay!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 2, 2004)

Jenny I am s jealous of you I wish I was you!!!  Well with Darren and not Justin cause he is your man!!     I am so glad you found the place!!  It does look awesome


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks girls  Life sure is good  Tomorrow after my exam I'll be happier than ever, if it goes well 
Just had a great run in the sun and will study and tan today. Justin and I will be separated all day since I HAVE to study. I slept alone tonight for the first time in almost two weeks and it was not fun 

The apartment thing isn't final yet. I faxes the lease back but somehow they didn't get it. Hopefully it will all work out today..
Thanks


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

You taking pics sweetie??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2004)

Pics are sent to Riss. BLOATED pics from period and cheating  But I still look pretty good 
Pics in gallery as well. You will all be SHOCKED when you see the real before pics that I sent to Riss  I was a bigtime fatass


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2004)

I have my exam today  Need to do some major last minute studying now 
I'm so excited about going to Greece, we'll have a great time 
The lease with Sunchase is a done deal and I'll be living with 3 great girls (already started emailing with them, one is a Health Science major too ). Justin will live in the same complex, but we didn't get a coed apartment together, much because of the fact that his family wouldn't approve. We'll be rrrreally close though, the same building


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 4, 2004)

OMG!! Girl, your pictures are SMOKING HOT!!  You look incredible  .  What's your stats now??


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah Jenny I am with NC, you are smoking!!!!!!!!!  You and Justin look sooo happy and sooo good together.  I am sending good vibes your way for your test.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, you're very sweet


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

I might start a new journal when I get back from Greece on the 16th. I'm mostly in Justin's apartment though and we don't have a computer there, so it might be hard. Will start working after Greece though and will sit on the computer lots 
The exam was really hard. 5 hours, 6 questions  Yes, FIVE hours and SIX questions. It was really really hard. Hopefully I passed, but I'm not all super sure about it


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

Oh and my eating and workouts are still well  I might eat a little less, I'm not sure, not counting cals right now. Had a great workout today with Justin and then did 30 mins cardio on cross trainer, I was half dead when I was done. Oh, and of course I'm still doing my morning powerwalks


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 5, 2004)

Jenny you rock!!  I love your dedication even with Justin around.  I love it.  I wish when you came to the states you would come to the west coast.  Then we could hang out on the beach and go shopping and hang out with our boys.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey Jenny you are so adorable and it makes me smile just to read how great things are going for you! As much as we miss you here, I understand about wanting to spend more time with Justin.. Don't worry about your test Im sure you did fine altho gosh it does sound like it was a toughie!! Keep up the great work, because you look so awesome!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2004)

Girls, I  you! Thanks for always being so supportive, you rock!!
Shorty, I really wish we could get together next year! Justin and I will be driving around to visit his relatives a lot I'm sure, so maybe we will come somewhere close to you. I know we're going to Chicago for sure, but I guess that's pretty far from you  Kansas too probably 

Greeky, thank you so much honey  You are a true sweet heart  Yeah, the test was baaaad  I'll know next week, probably before we go to Greece.

Justin is laying in my bed squeeking saying that he miss me. Now he's singing a song about needing me  I better go 

Have a wonderful wonderful weekend girls


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 7, 2004)

Holy smokers Jenny.
You lost an entire person 
You look like a new women and very healthy and happy.
Congrats on being so fine 

I hear you about cloud nine. 
I saw you there yesterday


----------



## Jenny (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey hey 

J'bo thanks sweetie  I didn't loose an entire person, but I did get back to the shape I was two years ago  And better on a good day  I'm very happy  Justin and I are going to GREECE tomorrow!!

Will take lots of pics for you all! 

Byeeee


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2004)

We're in Greece, everything is AMAZING    

Bye


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

HAVE FUN JENNY!!!!!!!!!       Don't forget pictures, only the not naughty ones (PM me naughty ones)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Have Fun Sweetie!!!


----------

